# Foster/Rescues



## JasonBond (Aug 25, 2012)

Do you foster or volunteer? Lets see your past and present fosters or favorite cats at the shelters!


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

You've had lots! I just started fostering, I have two right now, Payton and Bonney.

Payton









Bonney


----------



## JasonBond (Aug 25, 2012)

Payton is beautiful!! Fostering is fun, I grew up in rescue and those photos are just from the last year. In total I've fostered close to 100 cats in the past 9 years and even more dogs. I'm only 22 so I've been fostering since I was 13 years old. I've actually decided to stop for a few months and possibly a year with fostering because after almost a decade I need a break! The best part is when they go to their new homes. I hope your two fosters get adopted soon! I started as high school service hours but it became a passion. What made you want to foster?


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I got started when I came across a craigslist post for a partially paralyzed kitten. I wanted to help but knew I couldn't afford the extensive vet bills, so I contacted a few rescue groups. One got back to me and said they would pay the bills if I could foster, but someone else ended up getting the kitten before me. The rescue kept in contact with me and said they were desperate for fosters, so I ended up taking one, then another. 

I thought I would really want to keep them, but when I see the listings of cats in boarding waiting for fosters and cats in shelters waiting for slots in boarding, it motivates me to find them homes. There are a couple more I would really like to foster after these.

Eta, Payton is gorgeous but she bites me alot! I think she's just playful, she's only 1 y/o, but I've never had a biter before.


----------



## JasonBond (Aug 25, 2012)

Its very hard sometimes to let them go but if we kept them all then we'd either have hoarding situation or get to a point without space for fosters! In the past two years I added two cats permanently to my home. I have four permanent cats total and it's my limit! They are trying to outlaw TNVR in my county as well, so we've been taking in a lot of feral kittens in attempt to tame and find homes for them. The ones that don't tame up are TNVR'd with a good luck and lots of crossed fingers.


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful cats!


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

*My little Bear*

I got my first two cats from a vet and a PetSmart adoption center, but my kitten, Bear, is my first real rescue... he was born to a feral momma who is only friendly when pregnant or nursing. He has gone from a tiny thing with a huge belly (getting a bath b/c he was having constant diarrhea... the vet thought he wasn't going to make it the second night we had him) to a healthy, energetic kitten  I've had him a little over a month and a half now and am so proud of my little boy! :-D


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

My favourite is hard to pick at the sanctuary of over 700 cats... but, I think a one of favorites has to be:










Bella! Always wanting to play and has such personality. Has FeLV and is missing most of her teeth due to that, but otherwise is hanging in there really well; she's had it for several years. I seriously think with her winning personality she'd be adopted if it wasn't for the peeing and pooping where she shouldn't... which might be due to her being declawed. Grr. One time I caught her diving under a rug! There was this big blob under there moving around that other cats wanted to investigate... so funny! Another time I caught her on her back, all four legs up, kneading the air and meowing. _The. Cutest. Thing. Ever_. She loves jumping under the covers as I try putting blankets over things and wants to ride on my shoulders. She also has the sweetest little meow.

There's a few others I really adore (Panther & Merlin to name two others... sadly a few others I really cared for are no longer with us) but I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh my gosh, all these photos were so fun to look at. Great job everyone! What a difference you all made!:worship More! more! photos plz


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Two of my many favorite photos of fosters.

For those who foster several cats at a time that bowl was 
a life saver at feeding time. Instead of a bunch of dishes, 
its only one bowl to clean up when theyre done!











Slumber party time!


----------



## steve392 (Jul 8, 2012)

all my cats that i have were rescues from the pet smart cat rescues. Even the ones at my mother's were rescues. We rescued a stray that appeared next door 2 years ago and has been doing great even with 2 dogs at my mothers.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Here are some pics of the cats I've fostered in the past two years. I ended up adopting two of them myself because they were in foster care so long without anybody wanting them. 

*TWO TORTIE SISTERS; THEY WERE ADOPTED BY 2 SISTERS.*
















*ELLA (ABOVE) WHO LIVES WITH ME. *

*MANNY, BUFFY'S BROTHER.*









*BUFFY, ADOPTED BY ME*. 









*SIMMY, ADOPTED BY AN OLDER COUPLE*. 









*PHILLIP, THE MOST ADORABLE LITTLE MAN; FOUND A HOME FAST!*


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Oh my gosh, Manny looks just like a foster I had named Omni. 
Omni was super smart and into everything. He kept it interesting. 
He bit two people at an adoption event because he didn't want 
to be there. Never acted that way again. Very social and loved 
everyone. Went to the perfect home. 
*
What was Manny like?* That expression and those eyes were 
exactly like Omni's! Its like theyre saying "you have no idea what
Im planning!"


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

Mitts & Tess I love your group pictures! :-D


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Thanks minikin! The great thing about fostering is you end up with so many great stories! Kittens esp keep you on your toes!


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I've offered to foster a little kitten who needs physical therapy to regain use of his back leg, but haven't heard from the rescue yet. He'd be my first actual foster, seeing as I'm keeping Bear Bear. I hope they let me help him, as he's currently being cared for by a sweet 84 yr old woman who has said she cannot keep him and that his more extensive need for care is too much for her.


----------



## scottd (Jun 28, 2011)

I volunteer regularly at a shelter. We actually only have 1 cat that's up for adoption right now and I think someone is interested in him. We have 4 kittens at a vets office (URI, ringworm, etc.) and 2 office kitties though. We're loaded up with dogs right now.

I took home a chihuahua about 2.5 months ago to foster for a few days. From my experience, small breed dogs which are notoriously nervous don't do well in kennels. She wasn't eating and really wanted to be held close 24/7. I carried her around for an entire day while working and couldn't leave her there. She even accompanied me to the cat room. She actually cuddled with the kittens while I cleaned. My grandmother fell in love with her so we adopted her. She's adjusted quite well and she seems to be getting over her separation anxiety.



















We're having a bake sale and adoption event Saturday. I'm organizing the bake sale so I have a lot of work to do this week. I'm recruiting my family to help do baking and my little sister for decorating donation buckets and posters. I think she's going to help me with the actual sale too.


----------



## 6cats4me (Apr 30, 2011)

Mitts & Tess said:


> *What was Manny like?* That expression and those eyes were
> exactly like Omni's! Its like theyre saying "you have no idea what
> Im planning!"


 
Manny was a very social cat and loved other cat company; one couple adopted him but returned him because they said he cried 
when they closed him up in the bathroom. He went back into foster care for several months then finally found a forever family. 

Buffy and Manny were from a feral litter and had to be trapped in a Hav-a-Heart trap. Buffy had a prolapsed rectum but she is 
fine now. I think it took longer for them to find homes because they were not used to human contact during the first part of their lives.


----------



## minikin44 (Aug 25, 2012)

I cannot imagine how awful a prolapsed rectum must be, especially untreated until she was caught! Poor little girl! I've been keeping tabs on this kitten ,Anakin, who only has two legs, and he's had to have a prolapsed rectum repaired several times b/c it kept coming out again. :-/ Poor kitties... I know people can get the condition too, but I feel much more sympathetic towards the animals...


----------



## Jacq (May 17, 2012)

I just googled "prolapsed rectum"


----------



## JasonBond (Aug 25, 2012)

You are all wonderful for all the hard work you do! For those of you awaiting your first fosters, I hope that you enjoy it as much as we do! It can be difficult at times but it's so worth it.


----------

